# C'est quoi une clé WEP



## lumai (4 Juin 2006)

Oui ça peut sembler abhérant mais je ne sais pas ce qu'est une clé WEP... :rose: Et vu que je viens d'installer le wifi via un routeur wifi (linksys WRT54GS) j'aimerai quand même mettre un mot de passe à mon réseau.
Le soucis c'est que je ne sais pas à quoi doit ressembler cette clé wep... ce doit être un mélange de nombre et de lettre en majuscule, non ? Il doit faire quelle taille ? J'ai droit à toutes les lettres et tous les chiffres ?
Pour l'instant je n'ai rien trouvé que mon routeur ne refuse pas...:hein: Et le mode d'emploi de mon tuto dit juste de rentrer une clé wep.  

Et enfin il n'y a pas la possibilité de mettre un mot de passe tout à fait classique ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## marctiger (4 Juin 2006)

Tu peux très bien si tu le choisis de ne mettre rien que des lettres ou des chiffres.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Oui ça peut sembler abhérant mais je ne sais pas ce qu'est une clé WEP... :rose: Et vu que je viens d'installer le wifi via un routeur wifi (linksys WRT54GS) j'aimerai quand même mettre un mot de passe à mon réseau.
> Le soucis c'est que je ne sais pas à quoi doit ressembler cette clé wep... ce doit être un mélange de nombre et de lettre en majuscule, non ? Il doit faire quelle taille ? J'ai droit à toutes les lettres et tous les chiffres ?



Normalement cette clef WEP s'appelle aussi mot de passe WAP (je crois) et se trouve sur une étiquette dessous ton rooteur si c'est celui de ton FAI, sinon faut la demander à ton FAI.
C'est un mode de passe avec plein de lettre majuscule et de chiffres : 26 charactères 

ex : 34F5 DF45 45FC 23SE 23DE FG67 ZZ


----------



## lumai (4 Juin 2006)

Alors pourquoi as-t-il refusé jusqu'à maintenant toutes les clé que j'ai essayé de créer ?
C'est une question de taille ? Il faut que ça fasse combien de caractère ?
Et je peux utiliser tout l'alphabet et toutes les lettres ? Il me met que j'ai des caractères "illegal". Alors que je n'avais que des lettres et des chiffres ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Alors pourquoi as-t-il refusé jusqu'à maintenant toutes les clé que j'ai essayé de créer ?
> C'est une question de taille ? Il faut que ça fasse combien de caractère ?
> Et je peux utiliser tout l'alphabet et toutes les lettres ? Il me met que j'ai des caractères "illegal". Alors que je n'avais que des lettres et des chiffres ?



Ce n'est pas toi qui la crée.
Elle existe déjà et elle crée par ton FAI !!!
Si elle était crée par quelqu'un d'autre, ton wifi pourrait être piraté ...

Demande la à ton FAI si tu ne la trouves pas dans tes papiers


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juin 2006)

+1
donnée par le FAI

 et parfois il faut mettre la clef en typo sans majuscules ( donc en  lettres minuscules) et ajouter un $ devant


----------



## lumai (4 Juin 2006)

Mon FAI ? C'est un réseau créé via un routeur wifi, pas via mon modem fourni par mon FAI. Celui là ne m'a rien donné étant donné qu'il n'intervient pas dans la création de ce réseau.
Je n'ai pas eu de clé WEP fournie avec mon routeur wifi... Dans le tuto que j'ai trouvé, il est dit de mettre la clé wep que l'on souhaite. Dans le mode d'emploi il disent juste de rentrer une clé wep.
Et il semble que certaines règles de syntaxe m'échappent...


----------



## marctiger (4 Juin 2006)

En vous lisant je comprends l'histoire du FAI, moi je prenais mon exemple avc Aiport Extrème


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Mon FAI ? C'est un réseau créé via un routeur wifi, pas via mon modem fourni par mon FAI.



ça n'a ps d'importance c'est quand même ton FAI qui te donne accès à internet ...
c'est lui qui a ta clef wep tant recherchée mais comme tu n'ai pas passé par eux pour ton réseau wifi il n'ont pas eut l'occasion de te la donner.


----------



## lumai (4 Juin 2006)

Oui oui je comprends tout à fait que si l'on passe via son FAI et leur modem routeur wifi ils fournissent une clé wep par défaut.
Mais là ce n'est pas le cas. On peut rentrer celle de son choix. Simplement je ne sais pas combien de caractères celle ci doit avoir, ni lesquels. Apparemment des chiffres et des majuscules, mais la page de configuration du routeur m'a dit que ce n'était pas correct...

Pour l'instant tout marche, mais je n'ai pas pu protéger mon réseau par une clé wep.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juin 2006)

il y a plusieurs types de clefs wep
et les types  codes à entrer ( imposés ou génerés par l'utilisateur) varient

et de mémoire les linksys generent automatiquement des clefs ( APRES avoir choisi le format qui convient à ta configuration bien sur, 64 bits , 128 ou autres)


----------



## lumai (4 Juin 2006)

Oui cela semble bien possible...
Mais quand je clique sur generate il me demande "Please enter a passphrase"....
Voilà ce que dit l'aide du routeur : 



> *WEP:* There are two levels of WEP encryption, 64-bit and 128-bit. The higher the encryption bit, the more secure your network, however, speed is sacrificed at higher bit levels. To utilize WEP, select the desired encryption bit, and enter a passphrase or a WEP key in hexadecimal format.



Et j'ai le choix entre "64bits 10 hex digits" et "128 bits 26 hex digits".

Mais quand je rentre une chaine de 10 lettres en majuscules en ayant choisi le 10 hex digits, il me dit : "have illegal hexadecimal digits".

ça peut sembler très basique comme ça...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2006)

Essaye avec le $ devant 

Pour mon modem-routeur j'ai du utilisé un programme pour générer une clé sur 64 bit (c'est un vieux machin il ne reconnaît que ça). Je vais essayer de le retrouver...

Après avoir entré la clé sur le routeur, j'ai mis la même sur le mac avec le $ devant.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2006)

le programme en question


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juin 2006)

lumai tu confonds cle et passphrase

le passphrase est juste un truc mémotechnique qui LUI va generer une clé en 10 chiffres-lettres

et il me semble que tu dois mettre PLUS de 10 lettres chiffres dans le passphrase

tape , en minuscule
 un truc style
moilumai7575

edit
 le programme de chez chally a UN avantage 
c'est que tu peux ecrire la phrase que tu veux
par exemple 
"j'ai un chat qui s'appelle ronron"

exemple là
http://www.atpm.com/8.04/images/wifi2.gif


----------



## lumai (4 Juin 2006)

Haaaaa ! Une bonne âme :love: m'a expliqué que hexadécimal ça veut dire de 0 à F. C'est donc composé uniquement de : 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F.
Pour une 64 bits, il faut donc 10 caractères de cette série, de son choix. Je l'ai rentrée dans la page de configuration du routeur (linksys WRT54GS) sans $. Ensuite quand airport m'a demandé ma clé wep, j'ai tapé la même, toujours sans $ et çamaaaaaaaarcheeeuuuuuuu !   

Merci à tous d'avoir fait avancé le schmilblick !


----------

